# Report Your Snow Amount And Location Here



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Re port your snow amount here and tell us your location
Report how much that you hear you are going to get...And temps
Let errrrr snowpurplebou


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

6-10" it's 35 degrees


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WOODSTOCK...AURORA
1140 AM CST FRI JAN 20 2006

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM
CST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM CST
SATURDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

RAIN WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP AND SPREAD NORTHEASTWARD THIS AFTERNOON
ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS. THE RAIN WILL SWITCH OVER TO SNOW
DURING THE MID TO LATE AFTERNOON. TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF UP TO
6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED TONIGHT...WITH THE HEAVIEST ACCUMULATIONS
ENDING THIS EVENING.

A HEAVY SNOW WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE
TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST...KEEP
AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF
AN EMERGENCY.




We are in Northern illinois and i haven't seen rain but it did just start snowing 
at 2:45 pm at least i think they call it snow !!!!been so long don't know its summer or winter....payup

its 30.4 degrees


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*temps dropping very fast here*

_No snow yett...but they say its coming 
temp is32.4 far
The sky is looking stormy
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEPpurplebou 
Come on snow....come on downpurplebou :redbounce _


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

55 Today in RI


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey guys,,, well finally something to make money on other than my webcam!Forecast for Lake odessa mich ( between gr and lansing)

Cloudy with rain and snow this evening, becoming all snow, heavy at times, overnight. Low around 30F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. 4 to 7 inches of snow expected.purplebou :redbounce :bluebounc payup


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

High of 57 today and going to down below freezing tonight and tomorrow. Possible 2 whole inches tomorrow.:crying:


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Almost 2" on the ground already in St. Charles, Il. payup :salute:


----------



## LCSODIVER (Nov 9, 2005)

*Snow Here!*

Mount Shasta, CA 34 degrees Well we got 2 inches today, not enough to plow :crying: got to plow last week though 12 inches :redbounce


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Just fired up the last truck and there's 3.5" on the ground with a least a 2" per hour coming down... St. Charles, Il.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

58 here in MA today. No snow left on the ground. Only piles left are in parking lots. It'll happen guys. It is just gearing up for a killer next few months. Hey, maybe it'll snow in July or something!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

It's snowing hard here tonight. it started around 8pm and we have over 2 1/2 inches. Don't think it's going to get done until 8am.payup payup


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

*on my way out*

well its 5 am and we got 6 heavy inchs,,, the wife has to go to work,, so im dressing the baby for the car seat ride and im a heading out! still snowing out and the radar looks like it could be a few more hours. now get out there and make that money boys!payup payup


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Well back home now,, man that was some heavy wet crap to plow,,, and the dirt under is still loose and wet from all the warm weather and rain weve had.
The boy did good, he was quite all morning and now he's back down to finish his sleep,,, a few winks for me also and then go back out for touch ups! About 6 inchs here payup


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

14" since Monday temp in the mid 20's, so there is no melting.

total for the year- 148.25"
on the ground- 27"


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Lunch bag let down*

I looks like about 1 loanly inch fell here and it was all after 7 this morning
All night we had the freezing rain here 
Looking at the Radar and its not over yet
We may i think get 2 " tops
Come on snowpurplebou ...Iwant to get out there to see if i still remember how to drive the truck:bluebounc :redbounce


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Northwestern Illinois......plowing since 2am and we have about 5" on the ground. Time for sleep.payup payup Thank you Lord for some snow..keep it coming!:salute:


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Macomb County Mi Reporting Here*

We didn't get poop here this morning!:realmad: Weather man said we were supposed to get 6-8 inches over night. Got almost a 1/2 inch maybe. WOO HOOO?!?!?!?! Well at least got to salt. Have a good one .:waving:


----------



## cbelawn (Nov 15, 2004)

*Upstate NY*

I have been looking at the stripes on all the lawns i mowed in november......going to split firewood!


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

We aint get ****!... lil bit of rain.


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

0.0000 inches just a bunch or rust inducing rain.:realmad:


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

*MD sucks*

It was 64 degrees outside today!!!:realmad: It rained a little but sunny for the most part. Supposed to go down into the 40's this week finally. It's fricken January and we had one semi-plowable storm (just plowed a small parking lot and our road) and that was before Christmas! What is up with this weather?


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

We have received a total of about 6 inches in the last three storms... this time last year the front of my office building collasped from too much snow! We would normally have had anywhere from 2 to 4 feet by now. We did get a little over 20 inches of rain in December that should have been snow. I just hope we don't get it in May or June when no one wants it!

Timm9


----------



## lumberjack49 (Jan 11, 2006)

8" here 5" in the in the surrounding area enough to keep me busy today


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ICindrich said:


> 55 Today in RI


Same here in NJ :crying: :realmad: :crying:


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

so far this season. 35"


yet to come.....

ZoneCast:
Dated: 400 PM AST SAT JAN 21 2006 Expires: 900 AM AST SUN JAN 22 2006 
SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 11 AM AST SUNDAY 
Tonight...Snow developing by midnight. Snow accumulation of 3 to 6 inches. Lows in the teens. North wind to 15 mph shifting to the southwest after midnight. Along turnagain arm and higher elevations...Southeast wind 15 to 30 mph shifting to the southwest 15 to 20 mph after midnight. 

Sunday...Snow diminishing by afternoon. Snow accumulation of 2 to 5 inches. Storm total snow accumulation 5 to 11 inches. Highs in the teens. Northwest wind 15 mph in the morning becoming light. 

Sunday Night...Mostly cloudy in the evening with flurries...Then clearing. Lows zero to 10 below. Light winds.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank God it's over! Lowest total for me was in Villa Park 4.5" the biggest was Elgin 12" and Lake Zurich 11" Get some rest fellas... I have this weird feeling about February!!! payup payup payup :salute:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Between 12 and 16 inch's here. 20 hours. 1 Broke left side hyd. hose. Lost time 2 hours to get hose made and replaced. Spent mot of the night going between 2 Wendy's trying to keep them open for car's. 

Dogbonze, You were only out 3hrs. for a 6inch storm?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Went from Rochester, NY to Connersville, IN on Friday and came home Friday night. Was 55 and sunny for most of the trip. Started raining right before I got home at 5am Sat.

No more than a dusting here right now... :crying:


----------

